# How fast could you do this property?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i say 1.5 hours with an 8ft plow with wings. 2 medium sized parking lots, the drive along the left side, and the small lot in the bottom of the pic. Got a guy saying it could be plowed in less than an hour.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

and b..
i say 2 hours because of all the small pockets. he says 3.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

top pic maybe even 2 hours


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is that a business or an apartment complex?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

apartment complex.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plan on all the parking spaces filled at night and nowhere to push the snow when figuring out your time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

1 pick-up truck will not plow that in less than an hour even if there's only 2" on the ground. There's just too much area to cover to get it done that quickly.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm saying at least 2hrs. By the time you back drag all the little spots and move it around.....God help you if you only have a straight blade!


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Clear drives first. Clear parking stalls after pennants go to work. How I've always done it. 

I should clarify, doing drives, and any wide open parking areas


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

40 min in my avalanche


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

nh785;1302487 said:


> 40 min in my avalanche


20 in my hummer.. i didnt want to brag though


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah I am a smart ass


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

better a smartass than a ******* my momma always said


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

2 hrs than figure another 1 1/2 to clear out the stall after everyones leaves for work or whatever. Also express if all cars are not gone that you will not me placing your equipment between a single space opeing between two cars!! accident weighting to happen!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

nh785;1302487 said:


> 40 min in my avalanche


That's funny, I'm still laughing at that. Sometimes you just gotta be a smart a$$.


----------

